# Savannah inshore fishing



## Gbs96 (Jun 13, 2016)

I've done a good deal of inshore fishing before but mostly on the flats in Florida. I was wondering if anyone knew of any good places around the savannah area that i could kayak fish. Mainly wanting to get on some trout and reds.


----------



## bwbb88 (Jun 13, 2016)

Try putting in near Hogans Marina and fishing Turners Creek. I have caught a bunch of good trout there. Try the "Back River" or Tybee Creek, they are one in the same thats just what the locals call it. Paddle out to the mouth towards the ocean and get ready for the reds ation. They hold up there near the mouth. You can even push into one of the bars and get out and bank fish for flounder, you can get there eithere from Lazaretto Creek boat ramp or there is a make shift boat ramp right near "AJ's" restaurant. All those places are good. PM me if you need more spots


----------



## Gbs96 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks! I'm gonna try and get out there within the next couple of days. I assume the same approach will work. I'll be trying live pinfish and cut bait under a popping cork and also some gulps saltwater assassins on a jig head


----------



## bwbb88 (Jun 13, 2016)

I've never tried pinfish but am sure they'll work. I have had lots of luck with live shrimp and finger mullet. The best popping cork I've used is the thunder chicken, it has a lead weight at the bottom of it which keeps the cork from laying over on its side so much. Good luck buddy


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 14, 2016)

I'll be watching for your report. I will be heading down there in the next week or so. I will probably use live shrimp or mud minnows under a Bomber popping cork, and DOA shrimp with and w/o the cork. This will be my first time on a yak so I might just stick with the artificials 'til I get the hang of the boat. Good luck!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been wondering the same. I really only have one good spot to put my kayak in savannah. 2 weeks ago i caught 3 reds over 30" in less than an hour. A ton of trout, sharks, and a ray.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Jul 1, 2016)

Gbs96 said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna try and get out there within the next couple of days. I assume the same approach will work. I'll be trying live pinfish and cut bait under a popping cork and also some gulps saltwater assassins on a jig head




Pin fish aren't as abundant on the GA coast.  Gulp and Assassins work, but live shrimp is probably more productive.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Jul 1, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> I have been wondering the same. I really only have one good spot to put my kayak in savannah. 2 weeks ago i caught 3 reds over 30" in less than an hour. A ton of trout, sharks, and a ray.



I need to fish with you.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jul 15, 2016)

Salt H2O Scout said:


> I need to fish with you.



PM me and we can set something up. I've gone a lot the past week and caught a good bit of fish. reds trout sharks etc. Love it from the yak.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Aug 12, 2016)

i need to check the gon board more often. im not on here much but you can find Me on FB  aka robert b reid


----------



## Khondker (Aug 13, 2016)

Not trying to steal the subject, quick question to Tybee boys: what is the fishing our for "Back River Fishing Pier"?

I fished from the main pier few months ago (in June), then fished in Charleston SC in July. I will be back in Tybee for a week in the fall once water temperature going down.


----------

